# 3 Footer 2/14/07



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

This is the 3 footer that smacked us in 2007 during valentines day. We got 3 foot of snow fast. I wish I had pics of the trucks out in the stuff but i have pics of the quad. 2000 arctic cat 400 2/wd pushed 3ft of snow with no problem. At times the snow was higher than my quad. I used the quad to do sidewalks. And I used my old truck to plow the driveways but i have recently gotten rid of it and bought a 2003 Ford F-250 with a 8ft fisher minute mount 2.


----------



## frndinalowplace (Feb 5, 2005)

Awsome pics. Gotta love Arctic cat. Never let me down. I have a 650. brother has a 400. and my uncle has a 500. all of them are arctic cat green. You hear they are coming out with a 950 cc quad?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

ya. i had a drag race on pavement with a 1999 400ex and i burnt it down. then i went up against a 2000 suzuki quadmaster 500 burnt it easy. this thing has so much power it isnt even funny. I mean i was plowing some snow higher then the seat and the rear tires didnt spin. But I am going to sell it with the plow and winch. I wanna get a 500cc. But I would like to stay around the year 1998-2001. I like the style of mine. and dont really wanna change it. and i also want to get a 4/wd ;-)


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

i guess you going to be set for big on this year ! nice truck


----------



## frndinalowplace (Feb 5, 2005)

If yours can push that much with 2wd. imagine what my 650 can do in 4x4 with the diff locked. push a mountain.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

hell go for it. i couldnt get in the driveway because a bunch of snow fell off roof and couldnt get in with my old truck because i would have gotten barried. snow i used that. because snow blower was dead from sitting in back of truck so I used the quad and it did it. i was surprised. my quad pulls my 23ft bayliner. weighs about 6000k with trailer. pulled with no strain.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Looks like a good set-up!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

here it is for you none believers lol jk


----------



## Lawnboy89 (Dec 19, 2004)

sweet.....but i dont know how you beat a 400ex with a 400cc utility quad


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

He got thru the gears a lot easier then I did. But I burnt him. Hard to believe but it did.


----------

